# Maybe he is sick



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

My tiel Oscar is about 1 year old. I got him from Petsmart back in October. He is my first bird ever and so I will admit that I don't know too much about illness and what to look for. He has seemed perfectly fine the whole time I have had him. He likes to puff up though. Not all the time, but a fair amount of the day he will be sitting on his perch a little puffy, looking completely content. I received a notice from Petsmart in December saying that he may have been exposed to psittacosis. It listed the symptoms as being lethargic, not eating, watery droppings. Oscar had none of those symptoms so I did not worry about it.

He had a night fright a few days ago and managed to break a bunch of his tail feathers and he was favoring his right wing. So I took him to the vet to get the feathers addressed. The vet told me that Oscar had a vitamin A deffeciancy and gave him a shot. He also said that Oscar is not supposed to be puffy ever unless frightened. He should always be smooth. I told him about the notice I got from petsmart about psittacosis and he prescribed Vibramycin for Oscar to treat it in case he has it, as that would explain him being puffed up alot. 

To wrap it up, I guess my question is this: Is it ever ok for a tiel to be puffed up? Does it ALWAYS mean illness? Because to be honest, Oscar seems to be happy as a clam (a puffy clam, but happy nontheless). I really liked the vet, but I hope he wasn't exaggerating just a bit on the severity of a fluffed up bird. Any insight would be great, thanks!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi there welcome to the forum thats great you took Oscar to the vet and are getting him taken care of, birds fluff up their feathers to keep warm, and also when they relax for sleep ... and also when sick. A bird who sits puffed up much of the day is more likely a sign of illness.


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you for the info Laura. I just love this little guy to pieces and I want to make sure to fix him up good as new if there is a problem. I have been giving him the vibramycin the last 2 days. He is not thrilled about it, but begrudgingly he will take it. I hope it helps


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I imagine he wouldn't be thirlled ...lol your doing a great job and its obvious he is in very loving hands  hopefully he will be all better soon


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Like Laura said birds fluff up their feathers when they are relaxed for sleep, and to keep warm but if they are fluffed up for most of the day, this is a sign of illness! Lets hope the vet got the right diagnosis!  Good Luck!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Good job on taking him to an avain vet  Hope he feels better soon


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's good that he's been treated for psittacosis, better to be safe!  I hope he perks up soon.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, he's a lucky little boy to have someone that cares for him so much. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the encouragment We are on day 3 of the medicine, no noticeable signs of change yet, but I guess with a 3 week prescription it might take a week or more to notice any difference. He has stopped whistling to me though, which makes me a little sad. He has reverted back to plain old "sqwauk". I haven't heard a friendly wolf whistle in about 2 days. I am wondering if the medicine has him feeling a little out of sorts. Other then that, he seems to be fine.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm surprised it's only three weeks if he's being treated for psittacosis. Usually psittacosis is treated for a minimum of 45 days to kill the bug at all stages of the bacteria's life cycle.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thats great that you took him in so fast and welcome to the forum


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

The vet prescribed the syrup for 21 days, but I have a check up in 2 weeks, so I will ask him then if I should give it to Oscar for longer. Can anyone tell me how I can make a cutie-patootie picture of Oscar like you all have? Very cute


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Beckyjean81 said:


> Can anyone tell me how I can make a cutie-patootie picture of Oscar like you all have? Very cute


Are you talking about the signatures we have under our posts? You can make them using a program like Photoshop.  Or i can make you one if you like, just post some pics in the Photos section that you want me to use.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

hope you get well soon oscarbut lke it has been said he is in very good hands indeed:yes:


----------



## Jessep76 (Mar 21, 2008)

Oscar didn't have a night fright. He was fighting off the mouse that has invaded your room


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Get well soon Oscar I'm sure he will do fine with such a loving owner!!


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

Just an update. Oscar had his re-check yesterday and it didn't go as well as I was hoping. The medication that I have been giving him did not seem to help with his fluffyness at all. And he managed to lose weight since his last visit  So, my vet checked his droppings for parasites (spelling??) and found none, which is good news, and gave him an injection of a super strong antibiotic. He also told me to stop giving oscar the medicine I was previously giving him and changed to a stronger antibiotic that I am to give him twice daily. The vet said that if we are on the right track now, I should be able to tell a difference in the next day or so. **fingers crossed** It may be too soon to say, and maybe it is just wishful thinking on my part, but he does seem to be a bit more streamlined and not as poofy today.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update Becky I was wondering how Oscar was doing hopefully he is on the right track now, good to hear he is not as poofy today sounds like progress


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here is a picture I just took of him, looking a little less puffy  Pay no attention to the little pink goo next to his beak, he refuses to hold his head still for his medicine  He likes to sit on my computer monitor and watch me do my homework. And I think he likes the warmth on his feet.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad the stronger medicine seems to be doing the trick. I hope he keeps improving!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam glad that Oscar is getting better  Mabey if you tell him if he is good, holds still and takes all his medicine in his beak. Than he can have some millet  Mabey that will get him to stay still


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yay I took Oscar in for his check up this morning and he received a clean bill of health from the vet. He is no longer poofy and he gained weight. I am so relieved that he is better *happy dance*!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great the he is feeling all better


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbu: I'm so glad to hear he's all better!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great news, good to hear he got the all clear from the vet


----------



## Maya (Apr 16, 2008)

I just got a new Cockatiel 3 days ago and she is puffed up most of the time. We have an appt on Monday for her with a vet. I am just really scared of vets because my other cockatiel, Cutiepie was sick with PDD (i didnt know) and when she went to the vet they gave her medicine, fed her and cleaned out her crop...mind you she was singing before the vet but I knew she was sick because she was vomiting so I had to take her...anyway, after we got home she never sang again and I found her dead the next morning. I totally lost it and flipped out on the vet. She assured me there was nothing she could have done to save her but I feel Cutiepie was stressed out and the vet just accelerated her death. Maya my new baby has an appt because she is always puffed but I am scared about going. Its a different vet but still. They are so delicate.


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

oh, how sad about Cutiepie  I am so sorry that happened. It is good that you are taking the new tiel in though. When I took Oscar in, it was just to get his wings trimmed, and the vet told me that he shouldn't be so puffy. I never would have thought he was sick. So I am glad that you are taking her in to be checked out. Hopefully the vet with just give her some antibiotics like mine did. In 2 weeks Oscar was as good as new. Try not to worry too much, hopefully this new vet will do a great job.


----------

